# Wait!! Kevin Federline is a dancer right??



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

POPOZAO THIS LINK!​


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Chrissi (Apr 25, 2006)

OMG no wonder Britney walked out of the room laughing when she heard that!

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 25, 2006)

poor brit....i used to love her so much...i just wish we could save her..


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2006)

hehe hilarious! i found someone worse at DDR than meee!


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_poor brit....i used to love her so much...i just wish we could save her.._

 
I agree.  I honestly wish she would wake up to him.  

I think if she ever did though she would have a taugh time getting rid of him without parting with millions.  I've seen a few interviews with him where he talks about 'marriage is for life, it will take a lot for me to give up'


----------



## maryanne414 (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG, that was hilarious!! I saw it on the news a while back.


----------

